# Fast Modern Blues Lick



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

16th notes at 120 BPM.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Great lick Robert. Gonna have to learn that one. On the LP. My personal comfort zone for 25 years has been 12th fret position and below. Just recently (last 2 years) I've been concentrating on not neglecting the upper ranges that are so easily attainable on other styles of guitar. This lick will give me a good range to work out for speed and precision up there. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Nice! Even use it in the outro!!!


----------



## Lagocaster (Sep 15, 2018)

God damn god damn that gee-tar man!


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks fellas. It sounds good at slower tempos too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

dolphinstreet said:


> Thanks fellas. It sounds good at slower tempos too!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll have to try that


----------

